# Second siui cancelled



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi really upset and confused my second iui was cancelled yesterday at day 11. The first one was cancelled on day 14. The first time they said the follicles hadn't made enough progress stay at 13 mm. This time they had got to 14 on day 9 but not grown on day 11 scan and  estrogen had dropped when they did blood test.  I have been injecting gonel f the first time 37.5 and this time 50 this is a really low dose. 
Could I have something wrong with my hormones? The hospital say it's trial and error but it is so upsetting and it took 3 months to get my period from first go with gonel f so upset it's going to be like that again. I have been having accupunture but not sure if this made my period take longer.
Any ideas? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any advice anyone? Still waiting to hear back from hospital.


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi cma!  

Sorry I don't have a lot of specifics to add, but I think it's trial and error with the meds...it sounds like you're not responding to the hormones quickly....I don't think it's that there's anything wrong w you, some people just need different or higher dosing.  What did your clinic say?  What is the next step?  You must be super frustrated!  Xoxox

Are you taking any supplements?  There are several hormone-balancing natural herbs that might be helpful.  Have you checked out the forum about those?  I know maca is popular to help regulate cycles, though it gave me upset stomach.  I did a fertility cleanse month as well.  Just a thought...


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi freyarun thanks for your reply. I am still waiting to hear back from consultant. But I think they will up the dose as it is low. Having reflexology tomorrow and going to see a nutritionist this week hoping that will help I am trying everything! I will have a look at herbal. Do they work even with the drugs? Xxx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey!  I don't think the herbals work with all the hormonal stuff...I guess I was thinking if you're waiting for 3 months to get your period back, maybe they would help then?  Keep us posted for what the next step is!  Sorry I don't have more helpful apricots (ha, that was supposed to be 'specifics' but I'm also sorry I don't have more helpful apricots ).


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you think it's still worth trying this month ?


----------

